
Why 2018 Was the Best Year in Human History - Breadmaker
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/05/opinion/sunday/2018-progress-poverty-health.html
======
zepto
“I suspect that this misperception reflects in part how we in journalism cover
news. We cover wars, massacres and famines but are less focused on progress.”

Yup.

